# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  علاج نافع للغيرة عند النساء

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

علاج نافع للغيرة عند النساء
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :*
يشتكي كثير من الاخوات الفاضلات من شدة الغيرة عندهن وقد وجدت علاجا لذلك في السنة النبوية فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ماترك خيرا الاودلناعليه ولاشرا الاوحذرنا منه.
*- عن أم سلمة قالت : لما انقضت عدة أم سلمة خطبها أبو بكر فلم تتزوجه فبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يخطبها عليه ، فقالت : أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أني امرأة غيرى وأني امرأةمصبية وليس أحد من أوليائي شاهد ، فقال قل لها : أما قولك غيرى فسأدعو الله فتذهب غيرتك ، وأما قولك : إني امرأةمصبية فسلين صبيانك ، وأما قولك : ليس أحد من أوليائي شاهد فليس أحد من أوليائك شاهد أو غائب يكره ذلك ، فقالت لابنها عمر : قم فزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فزوجه* 

المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: الإصابة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/459

خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 

فهذا علاج من السنة النبوية لمن عندها غيرة شديدة قدتفسد حياتها 

﻿*عندما خطب النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم أم سلمة رضي الله عنها ـ وكانت معدودة من عاقلات النساء ـ اعتذرت عن القبول لأسباب ثلاثة ذكرتها وهي*

*اولا :الغيرة*

*ثانيا.ولان عندها اطفال*

*ثالثا وليس احد من اوليائها حاضر الاابنها عمر فلما حل مشكلتها صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبلت بالزواج منه أخبرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سيدعو الله أن يذهب غيرتها.* 


*. ومن الطبيعي أن ما تشير إليه أم سلمة هو غيرة غير طبيعية أو زائدة، تدرك هي أن لها أثراً في العلاقة مع الزوج.. ولم تكن هي رضي الله عنها لتقبل أن ينال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منها أذى فتدخل النار!! ودليل كونها غيرة غير طبيعية أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعدها أن يدعو الله لها أن يذهب غيرتها، كما أن الغيرة في حدودها الطبيعية كانت موجودة عند زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بعضهن على الأقل.* *أخواتي الكريمات:* *إن الغيرة عندما تتجاوز حدودها الطبيعية تنعكس سلباً على المرأة**، ومن ثم على الحياة الزوجية.. فالمرأة قد تزداد غيرتها من فرط حبها لزوجها، وخوفها من أن تتحول محبته وقلبه إلى غيرها؛ فتتكوّن لديها حساسية مفرطة تحسب من أجلها على زوجها نظرات عينيه، فتسأله في لحظة استغراق وصمت: هاه.. فيم تفكر؟!! والزوج قد يكون محباً لزوجته معجباً بها، لكن انعكاس غيرتها على سلوكها قد يبدأ بانتزاع ذلك الحب من القلب! إذ تتحول الزوجة حينذاك إلى (شرطي) يطارد، و(محقق) يحاكم.. وستتحول (كثير) من سلوكيات الزوج إلى (قضايا)، وستحال إلى (ملف)* 



فربما وقع الطلاق وحصل الفراق وندمت بعد فوات الاوان بسبب سوء تصرفها حيث ان كثيرامن الازواج لايرضى مثل تلك التصرفات الخاطئة وخاصة انه حين تزوج باخرى لم بفعل حراما ولم يقترف جرما

*تخبرني بعض قراباتي من النساء ان امراة تزوج زوجها عليها وهي امرأة متدينة فحصل منها غيرة شديدة فكانت كثيرة الاسئلة للزوج* 

*لماذا تأخرت عن الموعد الذي قلت إنك سترجع فيه؟* 

*هل استغرق مرورك على (....) كل هذا الوقت؟* 

*قل لي بصدق أين توجهت بعد خروجك من زميلك الذي زعمت أنك ذهبت إليه؟! هل حضر معكم أحد؟ ماذا كان موضوع الحديث؟! حين اتصلت عليك وجدت هاتفك مشغولاً.. من كنت تحادث؟* 

*وكانت تتفقد جواله ومكالماته* 

*وبالطبع فإن الزوج تضايق من هذه الحالة وذهب بها الى الحج لعلها تدعو الله وتذهب غيرتها وبالفعل خلت بنفسها في يوم عرفة واكثرت من دعاء الله ان يذهب غيرتها فاستجاب الله لهاوارتاحت نفسها وسعدت في حياتها مع زوجها فلا تيأسي أختي وعليك باللجوء الى الله في اوقات الاجابة كالثلث الاخير من الليل وغيره من الاوقات ان يذهب عنك الغيرة التي قد تفسد حياتك وتقعين في شتات لأسرتك والسبب انك لم تحسني التصرف* 
ومن العلاج استشعار حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
الذي قال فيه :لايؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه مايحب لنفسه ))
وان ماتفعله من الانانية مخالف لحقبقة وكمال الايمان الذي من مقتضاه محبة الخير للاخرين كمحبته للنفس 
فتسال نفسها مالوكانت في موقف تلك الاخت العانس اوالمطلقة او الارملة وفاتها القطار الاتشعر انها بحاجة للعفاف حتى لو من رجل متزوج لماذا هذه الانانية المذمومة ؟؟
والله الموفق

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جميل ... رزقك الله ما تتمنى ... جزاك الله خيرا .
ما أَحسَنَ الغَيرةَ في حينها   ***    وَأَقبَحَ الغيرة في كُلِّ حين

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

بارك الله فيك يا أخي أبومحمد
كلمات طيبة
وفعلا الدعاء سلاح المؤمن وخاصة لو كان بصدق واخلاص ..

----------


## أمة القادر

أحسن الله اليكم كما احسنتم
و جزاكم خير الجزاء و سددكم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

مشكورون على مروركم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

أحسنتم الشيخ الفاضل أبا محمد
وكما قلتم هذه الغيرة عند المرأة المتدينة أقبح من غيرها(في الغالب)
فتجد احداهن شديدة الالتزام أو داعية وواعظة وتنصح النساء بتجنب مثل هذه السلوكيات الضارة فإذا جاء الأمر عند زوجها صارت أسوأ ممن تعظهن!
فتحرم نفسها وزوجها المسكين من أمور قد يكون لهما فيها خير وثواب عظيم  (كالتعدد)  :Smile:  
ونصيحتى أيضاً أن يكثر الزوج من الدعاء في الأوقات الفاضلة أن يهدي زوجه إلى ترك الغيرة.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قصة جديدة سمعتها اليوم 
امراة اخرى اتعبت نفسها بعد زواج زوجها من اخرى فطلبت ابنتها الملتزمة من امراة اخرى ملتزمة نصح والدتها فجاءت اليهم ونصحتها واوصتهابالدعاء في الثلث الاخير من الليل فعملت بالوصية واجتهدت في الدعاء واللجوء الى الله فاستجاب الله لها وارتاحت حتى ان زوجها اصبح يتعجب من حالها فاخبرته بالامر

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> فتحرم نفسها وزوجها المسكين من أمور قد يكون لهما فيها خير وثواب عظيم  (كالتعدد)


(ابتسامة) كلمة تتطلب بعض المكبرات لقراءتها ... كأنها (تعدد) أو (تعذر) ...!

----------


## أشجعي

موضوع فريد
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> (ابتسامة) كلمة تتطلب بعض المكبرات لقراءتها ... كأنها (تعدد) أو (تعذر) ...!


ولماذا ترهق نفسك في تخمين تلك الكلمة يا شيخ رضا؟
أمِرَّها على حالها، ودعْ ما يَريبُك إلى ما لا يَريبُك.
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ولماذا ترهق نفسك في تخمين تلك الكلمة يا شيخ رضا؟
> أمِرَّها على حالها، ودعْ ما يَريبُك إلى ما لا يَريبُك.


شكراً شيخي المليجي (إبتسامة ) ... أمروها كما جاءت !!!
تعمد أخونا العمري أن لا يكتبها بل ينقشها كما ينقش الصينيون حبة الأرز ...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> شكراً شيخي المليجي (إبتسامة ) ... أمروها كما جاءت !!!
> تعمد أخونا العمري أن لا يكتبها بل ينقشها كما ينقش الصينيون حبة الأرز ...


هي (التعدد) ...نعم تعمدت كتابتها بخط صغير والسبب معروف وربنا يستر  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> هي (التعدد) ...نعم تعمدت كتابتها بخط صغير والسبب معروف وربنا يستر


بل أعرفها ... اللهم سترك ! نسأل الله السلامة والعافية (ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

ذهب العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله الى الزواج بأكثر من زوجة واحدة أمر مطلوب بشروط : 
1-أن يكون الإنسان عنده قدرة مالية ، 2-وقدرة بدنية ،3- وقدرة على العدل بين الزواجات . 
فيا اخواني الكرام ما تخافوش ربما بعضكم لاتتوفر لديه كل الشروط السابقة (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ذهب العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله الى الزواج بأكثر من زوجة واحدة أمر مطلوب بشروط : 
> 1-أن يكون الإنسان عنده قدرة مالية ، 2-وقدرة بدنية ،3- وقدرة على العدل بين الزواجات . 
> فيا اخواني الكرام ما تخافوش ربما بعضكم لاتتوفر لديه كل الشروط السابقة (ابتسامة)


حتى لو توفرت كل هذه الشروط لابد أن يتحلى بالشجاعة والقدرة على مواجهة أم العيال

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

للفائدة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نصحتم فأوجزتم فأحسنتم أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الغيرة تذهب بالدعاء وتحقيق كمال الإيمان

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

للفائدة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الغيرة تذهب بالدعاء وتحقيق كمال الإيمان


وللفائدة ينظر:
*يا أخوات : الغيرة لا تمنع الانصاف*

----------


## ابو لمى

> وللفائدة ينظر:
> *يا أخوات : الغيرة لا تمنع الانصاف*


مافيه علاج عكسي . .

----------

